# Bulk 44 Gallon Drum Malt Extract - Where Can I Buy One In Wa



## drew9242 (23/4/09)

I was just wondering if anyone know's wher i could buy a 44 Gallon drum of malt.

Cheers


----------



## kook (23/4/09)

Tried any of the BOP's ?


----------



## cdbrown (23/4/09)

Maybe ask someone at your nearest U-Brew-It. Only place I've seen with bulk liquid malt.


----------



## drew9242 (23/4/09)

kook said:


> Tried any of the BOP's ?



Sorry for my stupidity but what is a BOP


----------



## kook (23/4/09)

Drew9242 said:


> Sorry for my stupidity but what is a BOP



Brew On Premises (U-Brew-It, Billabong, etc).

I'd imagine most homebrew shops would be able to do it as a special order from the distributor too. It's not something they carry in stock though. Only shop I can think of that might is WestBrew?


----------



## drew9242 (23/4/09)

kook said:


> Brew On Premises (U-Brew-It, Billabong, etc).
> 
> I'd imagine most homebrew shops would be able to do it as a special order from the distributor too.




Well they can only get 8 in at a time from coopers, but we only need 2. So i was just checking to see if anyonw here knew where to get 1.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

Ok I have to ask what are ya gunna do 205lts of LME?


----------



## drew9242 (23/4/09)

To Make S**t loads of beer


----------



## clean brewer (23/4/09)

Be better off getting a 25kg pail, fairly cheap from memory, about $125..

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## drew9242 (23/4/09)

Yea might look into that aswell.


----------



## kook (23/4/09)

Drew9242 said:


> Yea might look into that aswell.



What size batches do you brew?

If the extract isn't going to be used within a few months, you may be better off buying 25kg pails as mentioned. Most the HB shops stock them, or can get them in one at a time. I guess if you're brewing a few hL at a time though it's not a problem.

Last thing you want to do is get half way through the drum and have stale extract.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/09)

Drew,
That my friend is a shit load of beer! :beerbang: 
I have absolutely no idea where you can get that quantity but maybe some contract breweries might be able to help as well?


----------



## Adamt (23/4/09)

Don't know what you have in WA (Edit: Or wherever you are, where did I pick up WA? :S EditTwo: Oh, the topic title you dolt.), but bakers and confectioners go through a shirt-load of malt extract, and I'm pretty sure most of it comes from Coopers. If you know someone in the business they might be able to assist, but I certainly agree with those suggesting pails. Off malt extract = shite beer, it's one of the contributing factors to the "homebrew twang".


----------



## sandon (23/4/09)

I get 20kg bags of dried LME at brewcraft osbourne park for $90. Joondalup should have them too. If you find a better source let me know..  

There is also one in bayswater that I have bought from before, but I cant remeber if its cheaper.


----------

